# Do Bubblenests Actually Mean Happiness? Look Here for the Truth!



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

*Do Bettas actually make bubblenests because they're happy?*​Well, there are other reasons such as perfect water conditions, ready to breed, protecting territory, instinct, because they love you, etc.
The answer is no. They don't make bubblenests because they're happy. Nor perfect water conditions or because they love you and are very comfortable. 

It's just their instinct. It just means they're ready to breed and claiming/protecting territory. Period. No happiness, no "Perfect" water conditions, just instinct. Bettas sometimes make them when they're sick even. But most of the time, they don't have the motivation under all the stress.

This is not an opinion BTW. It's fact. To sum it up, here are some quick questions and answers that you may ask about the nests are why.
.* Why do Bettas make these bubblenests?*
Bettas are aphrophils'. They are one of the many fish that make these nests for breeding and territory reasons.

. *Do female Bettas make bubblenests?*
Some do. Some don't. They usually make them when they're eggy but that's pretty uncommon. Maybe YOUR female Betta is one of them. 

. *Why isn't my Betta making nests? Does s/he not feel it's territory?*
Some Bettas don't even make 6 bubbles together, let alone a whole surface of them. Bettas are living species, and you can't make them make nests. The point is that some Bettas make them and some do not.
______________

This is not a way to discourage or make any member feel bad, this is just fact. The truth is the truth and I'm sorry if you thought that it meant they were happy, it doesn't. 

______________


Feel free to post your Betta's bubblenest.  We'd all love to see how your Betta is ready to breed, or protecting territory, or even just plain instinct. Post anything about these nests actually, feel free.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes so true my male rarely makes those nests and he lives in a heated filtered ten gallon. The pet store uses it to say small bowls that are cold unfiltered are okay it seems still water encourages mine just an observation. Bowl keepers think if there nearly dead fish makes a nest it is healthy I have heard of practically dead fish in pet stores bubble nesting.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, they sometimes make them. I've heard this Betta had an extreme case of velvet and it nested. But it died. :'( Bubblenests just happen. But there are *some* assumes and guesses.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Different Bettas have different bubble nesting triggers some when they see a female some when healthy some randomly all after maturity never heard of females bubble nesting my male probably does not make them because a cut above his mouth do you think that is it he used to make them then stopped he is perfectly healthy bubble nesting only means they is alive.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

My female, Bella, made this one today...tonight she is dropping eggs and feasting on them!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Different Bettas have different bubble nesting triggers some when they see a female some when healthy some randomly all after maturity never heard of females bubble nesting my male probably does not make them because a cut above his mouth do you think that is it he used to make them then stopped he is perfectly healthy bubble nesting only means they is alive.


Maybe... Yep. Females sometimes make nests, it's true. Sorry about your male. That might be the problem, can he still move it? Well, of course he can, he needs to eat. :roll:


Bettanewbie60 said:


> My female, Bella, made this one today...tonight she is dropping eggs and feasting on them!
> View attachment 63594


That's a BIG nest! Wow, Lebron's nests look so wimpy. :') Is she next to any boys?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow thank you I thought females making nests were just males thought to be females but I was wrong can you believe some pets stores sell males as females. Nice female I love my female are those real or fake plants if so what kind. Yes have had him a while he is active and healthy I wonder if the scar is responsible for his aggression but he is lovely he loves his mixed diet. thank you for asking


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, pet stores can be a pain. :I Well, I hope he makes one soon!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Maybe... Yep. Females sometimes make nests, it's true. Sorry about your male. That might be the problem, can he still move it? Well, of course he can, he needs to eat. :roll:
> 
> 
> That's a BIG nest! Wow, Lebron's nests look so wimpy. :') Is she next to any boys?


She has no view of the boys...I have a piece of cardboard blocking her view lol...and yeah, it was a nice nest...better than most of my guys have made so far!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Wow thank you I thought females making nests were just males thought to be females but I was wrong can you believe some pets stores sell males as females. Nice female I love my female are those real or fake plants if so what kind. Yes have had him a while he is active and healthy I wonder if the scar is responsible for his aggression but he is lovely he loves his mixed diet. thank you for asking


Thanks...she is my only female..and she's beautiful. Those are fake plants...silk like ones from Petsmart.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Here is a clearer pic of her bubble nest...the other one I was trying to get her..but of course blurry, she is so fast!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> She has no view of the boys...I have a piece of cardboard blocking her view lol...and yeah, it was a nice nest...better than most of my guys have made so far!


 That's awesome! Does she have a filter...? I'm thinking that Bettas want NO CURRENT at all to make nests but of course there's a possibility.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Here is a clearer pic of her bubble nest...the other one I was trying to get her..but of course blurry, she is so fast!
> View attachment 63595


Bigger is Betta!  So jealous... Even Lebron is.


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

My baby Betta started making it when I placed live plants in.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> That's awesome! Does she have a filter...? I'm thinking that Bettas want NO CURRENT at all to make nests but of course there's a possibility.


She has a tetra whisper for a 1-3g..so it is very mild in the 5.5g she is in. None of the two boys I tried in that tank liked all the space...they spazzed all the time..she of course is typical female and loves it!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Bigger is Betta!  So jealous... Even Lebron is.


LOL..you are too funny...I am pretty proud of her and it ha ha!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, what a nest! My boys don't even build nests that big. I do have 4 boys making nests right now. I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that we're due to get the remnants of Isaac.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> She has a tetra whisper for a 1-3g..so it is very mild in the 5.5g she is in. None of the two boys I tried in that tank liked all the space...they spazzed all the time..she of course is typical female and loves it!


Oh, OK. I have a sponge filter. Females are better in bigger tanks as they have smaller fins which is better for being active in a big tank.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> LOL..you are too funny...I am pretty proud of her and it ha ha!


Well, not to be conceited but I actually am.. Lol. :lol:



dramaqueen said:


> Wow, what a nest! My boys don't even build nests that big. I do have 4 boys making nests right now. I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that we're due to get the remnants of Isaac.


The remnants of wha...?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Wow, what a nest! My boys don't even build nests that big. I do have 4 boys making nests right now. I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that we're due to get the remnants of Isaac.


Hmmm DQ, interesting theory! I knew when I saw her earlier today that she was packing eggs...but she didn't make a nest for them the last time. She is going to be fasting tomorrow, seeing as she is eating so many eggs tonight. I'm gonna hate doing her water change tomorrow and destroying all her work!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LebronTheBetta said:


> It's just their instinct. It just means they're ready to breed and claiming/protecting territory. Period. No happiness, no "Perfect" water conditions, just instinct. Bettas sometimes make them when they're sick even. But most of the time, they don't have the motivation under all the stress.
> 
> 
> .* Why do Bettas make these bubblenests?*
> ...


I'm a little confused. So a sick/dying fish will still make a bubblenest? Does this mean a sick/dying fish can breed?

Don't get me wrong, I am not one who thinks fish can be "happy" but I do think they can be stress free and healthy and thus exhibit behaviors proving such. 

If bubblenests are not proof of a healthy stress free fish, then are there other behaviors that can tell us whether or not they are "happy"?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I'm a little confused. So a sick/dying fish will still make a bubblenest? Does this mean a sick/dying fish can breed?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am not one who thinks fish can be "happy" but I do think they can be stress free and healthy and thus exhibit behaviors proving such.
> 
> If bubblenests are not proof of a healthy stress free fish, then are there other behaviors that can tell us whether or not they are "happy"?


Not always, that was a rare case of nesting. Remember, it can also mean territory. It's rare because of how low the motivation is.
A "happy" fish to me is just a healthy fish. So if a fish seems all active and no signs of sickness, I presume it's healthy.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

When sick/dying fish make a bubblenest they must totally be running on instinct!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

registereduser said:


> When sick/dying fish make a bubblenest they must totally be running on instinct!


Yes. Or they might know they're dying and build their last one...? I'm desperate for more reasons but the current ones will do.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

This tank does not exist anymore but this is one of the many gigantic nests my betta makes:









I also have video of the last one he made in the old tank: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPS_maUjOMg skip ahead to see the nest from side and top.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My male would build them high quality maybe knowing they are about to die maybe motivates them so they can help there species in a small bowl puddle instincts may kick in so they do not build P.S. i know they do not spend all year in puddles only a small amount and that is when the most die and they are found in huge bodies of water that are low in oxygen.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> My male would build them high quality maybe knowing they are about to die maybe motivates them so they can help there species in a small bowl puddle instincts may kick in so they do not build P.S. i know they do not spend all year in puddles only a small amount and that is when the most die and they are found in huge bodies of water that are low in oxygen.


Instinct drives many animals to breed (or try to) even if it kills them. Such is the truth with fish as well as many mammals.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes but if that instinct were not there many more young would die and species would go extinct (faster).


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Sanguinefox said:


> This tank does not exist anymore but this is one of the many gigantic nests my betta makes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful tank!! He's alive, please tell me... It's HUGE. I'm even more jealous...



ChoclateBetta said:


> My male would build them high quality maybe knowing they are about to die maybe motivates them so they can help there species in a small bowl puddle instincts may kick in so they do not build P.S. i know they do not spend all year in puddles only a small amount and that is when the most die and they are found in huge bodies of water that are low in oxygen.


I know that, I didn't even mention about those puddles... That's a reason some of them die, they sometimes can't jump far enough. They are only temporary until they jump into a bigger one or rain sets in.



Sanguinefox said:


> Instinct drives many animals to breed (or try to) even if it kills them. Such is the truth with fish as well as many mammals.


Well, I guess that's why. Humans also want to have kids if willingly before they die. I guess they want to keep the family line stable. ;-)


ChoclateBetta said:


> Yes but if that instinct were not there many more young would die and species would go extinct (faster).


Yep. What exactly are you trying to prove...?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That they are very devoted to the species.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, then I understand.  Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Beautiful tank!! He's alive, please tell me... It's HUGE. I'm even more jealous...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Betta is alive. His name is Blue-Gill but he now resides in a 20 gallon tank. Due to the current produced by my current sponge/filter set up he's not able to make bubble nests. I'm working on getting something to help make the water a little more still so that he can go back to building the mega nests that he loves. Of course once some of these plants grow in that will help too.

Not all humans do...but generally speaking animals will go to great lengths for a lot of things because they are often driven on instinct alone. Sometimes it's quite amazing.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Females are sometimes better fathers than male betta's.

Lebron such a informative thread!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Sanguinefox said:


> That Betta is alive. His name is Blue-Gill but he now resides in a 20 gallon tank. Due to the current produced by my current sponge/filter set up he's not able to make bubble nests. I'm working on getting something to help make the water a little more still so that he can go back to building the mega nests that he loves. Of course once some of these plants grow in that will help too.
> 
> Not all humans do...but generally speaking animals will go to great lengths for a lot of things because they are often driven on instinct alone. Sometimes it's quite amazing.


I know not all humans do, but most seem to. It's great he's still alive!  Your nest champion needs to enter a "Biggest Bubblenest Contest"! 


GreyHounD said:


> Females are sometimes better fathers than male betta's.
> 
> Lebron such a informative thread!


Really...? I never knew that but I knew that sometimes they'd help take over but not better. Thank you! I just want the truth out. This will help people as well that pass our site.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

This is so true! I saw some of the sorriest looking bettas in Meijer today and three of them had almost covered the surface of their cups with bubblenests. Bless their little hearts, they were trying to mark territory against the bettas in the cups next to them (or so I would assume). I felt so bad for the poor little guys... but alas, can't rescue all the bettas. 

Anyway, great thread, lebron!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Shops really need to take better care of these Bettas!  If the world knew the truth about the proper care of Bettas, I'm sure the "Bubblenests mean happiness!" wouldn't have been made. Thank you for the support.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> My female, Bella, made this one today...tonight she is dropping eggs and feasting on them!
> View attachment 63594


 
Yup..I have been noticing that too, at first the bubblenest started, and I wanted to post that..forgot..but both my females are dropping eggs, and eating them, but I noticed the nests first..and was wondering why a female would do that..didn't think they did:shock:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sticky? :-d


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I feel like I missed some info... >.< But it covers the myth over all. Let the mods do what they want, they're the boss here.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yes. Or they might know they're dying and build their last one...? I'm desperate for more reasons but the current ones will do.


The last ditch effort for mating..:-(


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

lelei said:


> The last ditch effort for mating..:-(


It's sad... :'( All they wanted was kids and to survive.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

FINALLY someone gets it right!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> It's sad... :'( All they wanted was kids and to survive.


More than anything..it is sad..dam..when you really think about it..


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> FINALLY someone gets it right!


LOl :lol:



lelei said:


> More than anything..it is sad..dam..when you really think about it..


Yep. *sniffle* :'( If only the paddies weren't that shallow.


----------

